# LIMP BIZKIT - Results May Vary



## BigBallaGA (Sep 26, 2003)

allll i have to say is that this CD is incredible !!!

its everything that limp fans have been waiting for, it shows their maturity, complexity and passion !!! overall the best Bizkit CD to date.

FAVORITE TRACKS:

Behind Blue Eyes
Lonely World
Almost Over
Red Light- Green Light


AND ALL OTHERS !!!!!!!!!! LIMP BIZKIT ROCKS HARD !!!!!!!!!! GET THE ALBUM


----------



## Pepper (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks..that is good to know...I will pick up a copy.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 26, 2003)

I hate limp bizkit, fred durst is a bitch for sure, no talent whatso ever IMO


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm liking Obie Trice...anyone else?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 26, 2003)

behind blue eyes is the best rock song of the year,,, hands down (the who would be proud of the excellent cover).  next closest would be stained so far away followed by smile empty soul-bottom of the bottle !!!

and i dont give a bleep what anyone says, the fact is that LIMP BIZKIT ROCKSSSS HARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I'm liking Obie Trice...anyone else?



his single is absolutely horrific !!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

I havent heard the CD yet?  Limp Bizkit kicks ass


----------



## dvlmn666 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> 
> and i dont give a bleep what anyone says, the fact is that LIMP BIZKIT ROCKSSSS HARD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No offense but Limp Bizkit isn't even really rock. 

Can't stand Durst but there sound is good though. But they soooo aren't rock. If they are like Staind they they are a hell of a lot closer to soft rock. Those guys every damn song sounds the same now days.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 26, 2003)

man listen to the new CD before you comment bro,,, each song shows their maturation process and how much they have evolved sense the last album.......

Results May Vary is nothing like the chocolate starfish and the hot dog flavored water,  which was an incredible CD when it came out,,, its gone 7x platinum sense then !!! catch the drift ?!?!


----------



## gr81 (Sep 26, 2003)

just cause something sells doesn't mean shit my man, Nsync sold more records than anyone ever, do you listen to them too?  Limp Bizkit is watered down "rock" that is formulated by the record execs to be catchy and get air play, wack ass music, give me rage against the machine any day, now that is rock! (yeah I know they broke up )


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2003)

I dont get the name, limp biscuit? Ooooooooooook who came up with that.

You want hard stuff I have hard stuff, Limp Tickler couldn't even roady for the guys I listen to.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I'm liking Obie Trice...anyone else?




NG you really like Obie, crazy. I like him the first time I hear him, he has a good voice and some mic presence, but the more I hear hos flows the emptier and less clever they sound to me. He has a style that is kind of east coast the way he puts bars together but his raps aren't fluid enough for me. He is more of a club hit rapper than a deep artist, for sure. Hey I like im better than chump change 50 cent, haha. I think that Eminem only hooked up with hiim for that gangsta image and the fact that he was from the detroit undergroud scene


----------



## gr81 (Sep 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> You want hard stuff I have hard stuff, Limp Tickler couldn't even roady for the guys I listen to.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 27, 2003)

buy the freaking CD, you cheap bastards hahahaha, its like 9 bucks and just listen to it, then come back and tell me what you think.  its worth a listen, limp bizkit rocks and this cd is indicative of that !!!!!!


----------



## kuso (Sep 27, 2003)

I heard the first single on the radio the other day...starts off sounding great and really rocking...then the illierate, coprolalic, ball-less ( how else could you get a voice so high ) Fred started in with his shit and ruined the whole thing.....they`ve gone from reasonable, to mediocre, to complete shit not worthy of the plastic they use to print their CD`s on......

IMHO


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 27, 2003)

Red Light - Green Light is is a bad ass colabo with Fred and Snoop Dogg,,,, snoops verse is sooo tight


Jump in the who ride, slide to the rhythm of
Snoop d.o. double g nigga from the dub
I represent it to the fullest everywhere i go
Guaranteed to bust a ho, yeah i'm so original
I don't have to, i told you from the get go
I like to lay low with my niggas blowin' endo
We like to drink, talk shit, and spit at bitches
And that's the way we do it, sometimes we hittin' switches
In the low-rider slidin' to the hood and back
It's snoop dogg in the muthafuckin' cadillac
They call it snoop deville for real
I get the money and i never ever pop no pills
I used to pop'em, i'm lyin' to these motherfuckers now
I used to do all kind of shit when i was wild
They used to call me lil' bow wow now i'm big bow wow
In this motherfucka bustin' a freestyle
Snoop dogg is in the place to see, do it with my nephew
Freddy d
Ooh wee, in the place to see
Snoop d.o. double g from the d.p.g.c.


----------



## ogabott (Sep 28, 2003)

durst is a loser.  stop calling TRL to request the new video, the band is garbage.


----------



## HickeyNC (Sep 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Red Light - Green Light is is a bad ass colabo with Fred and Snoop Dogg,,,, snoops verse is sooo tight



You aint kidding on this one. Snoop is awesome on this song. Better than anything he has put out lately.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 28, 2003)

when i first played that song i was like hell yea,,, this is the old bizkit (chocolate starfish/hotdog flavored water),,, fred was singing and the hook was awsome,,, and then snoop came on with his verse and i was like whooooa,,, reminded me of that song with fred and xzibit of the last cd....


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

snoop is wack as fuck too, he hasn't put a good album since Doggystyle, all of his shit sounds the same as it did 7 years ago, no variety at all in his lyrics. Shit last I heard he was gonna team up with Pdiddy for an album, that would be the ultimate bithc made thing to do for sure.


----------



## Tboy (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> Red Light - Green Light is is a bad ass colabo with Fred and Snoop Dogg,,,, snoops verse is sooo tight
> 
> 
> ...



That was actually a "freestyle" verse.  They were in the studio recording and Snoop was doing backup for the song.  Fred asked him to do a verse and he freestyled it.


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 29, 2003)

hey gr81 - i sort of agree with you on obie.  i'm enjoying the album but not really b/c of obie.  it's the tracks with dre/eminem and 50 cent i like the most.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont get the name, limp biscuit? Ooooooooooook who came up with that.
> 
> You want hard stuff I have hard stuff, Limp Tickler couldn't even roady for the guys I listen to.



Yeah, Mudgey and I know the hard stuff.  Limp Bizkit are a bunch of pussies and fred durst is a midgit.  I absolutely hate jock frat boy  rock and LB falls into that category.  If I want hard, manly music, I'll listen to Pantera or Sepultura or some shit which has balls...


----------

